# Overtraining: Just a running issue or more?



## Warren12 (23 Feb 2009)

I just started my weekend BMQ.  I was expecting to do the full version in the summer and only got 3 days notice so I'm not in the shape I wanted to be.  My cardio is good I've been running regularly so I'm not too worried about that, situps are also ok.  I had more trouble than I liked with the pushups and squats though.   Are these things I can work on every day or should I be taking breaks?  My plans are to do PUs and Squats every day, 2 sets until failure, and hopefully see constant improvement.  I'll continue with running Tues and Thurs, which is going well.   I'm thinking that taking Fridays off so I'm rested for the BMQ PT will help.

Any thoughts?  Will I be hurting my progress by doing P/Us and Squats every day?


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Feb 2009)

You'll be doing loads of pushups every day on basic, so you may as well get used to it now.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Feb 2009)

First off, wether it was weekend or Summer, you should have personally been working on your fitness from the time you applied until your course. It's common knowledge that these types of courses can be physically demanding, and you should have prepared yourself.

As far as working yourself now, get yourself into a routine. You don't need a week of rest from the weekend, so do your P-ups, and squats, and throw in REGULAR cardio. It will help you in the long run.

do that, and drive yourself on course, and things will fall into place. But the staff isn't going to beat good shape into you, you have to put personal effort into it.


----------



## prima6 (1 Mar 2009)

Over-training can occur in strength training the same is can in any other type of physical training.  Whether doing 2 sets each day to failure constitutes over-training for you is going to depend on a number of things including your current fitness level, the quality of your diet and how much rest you get between the two days (ie 8 hours of sleep vs 5 hours of sleep per night).  I've never believed in strength training the same muscle group on consecutive days, but two sets to failure isn't really a whole lot of volume for chest/tris or quads, so you may not have an issue.  If you were going to do 3 or 4 chest exercises with 3 or more sets each on consecutive days then I'd say that's a sure recipe for over-training.  The amount your talking about probably won't be over-training, but the only way to be sure is to monitor your progress.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (1 Mar 2009)

I concur with the above. One thing not mentioned was your genetic makeup which will govern how well/poorly you recover and supercompensate, your age, and other stressors in your life that can have an effect on the amount of umwanted hormones in your system. The three key variables that you will have to monitor are: intensity, frequency, and volume. By training to momentary muscular failure, you are striving for high intensity (few actually reach this and can truly say they went to failure, btw). Thus, to allow for proper recovery and results to show, the other two variables need to be adjusted accordingly. Ie. high intensity = lower volume and less frequency. Training the same muscle groups every day (ie high frequency), while the volume seems to be low (only two exercises) will likely lead to overtraining for said muscles, and perhaps overstress injuries of the supporting tissues and joints.
Keep an exacting log of your exercises, dates, number of sets and reps (or time under tension for even greater accuracy). If you are not progressing every single session (given all variables are in order - the three mentioned above, rest, nutrition, social stressors inlc alcohol etc), then your muscles are not recovering from the previous bout. Exercise is an artificial stressor (we're not hunting for food anymore) imposed on our system to make us faster, stronger or whatever your goal may be. Thus, there is a non-arbitrary purpose behind you spending hours every week working out. The expected results should match this philosophy. Exercise science is a branch of medical science, and should be treated as such. Think scientifically about what your goals are and how to reach those goals, specific to you and your unique genetic makeup.
In sum, you are on the right path thinking of limiting the overall volume to two exercises and going high-intensity (to activate the stress response mechanism). However, check your frequency, as you may find, again depending on your genetics and other variables, that the specific muscle groups may become overtrained quite soon. As your strength goes up, your recovery ability does not generally keep up. Therefore, you need to adjust your frequency. It is not unheard of, for advanced trainees doing HIT lifting very heavy weights to rest for 4-5 days before the next bout.
Finally, think holistically about your expected physical tasks in the military. Limiting your exercise to two basic exercises (two good one at that) only may limit your capabilities as a soldier. Perhaps a routine of 8-12 exercises covering the upper and lower body, focusing on multi-joint exercises every 2-3 days initially (adjusting to the right when you get stronger and the corresponding stress goes up) may balance your conditioning.
Cardio is important and can be done on the "off" days. Again, being a stressor, this will impact you overall recovery ability and has to be factored in when tracking your progress and schedule.

-=whew=-


----------



## Warren12 (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice.  I have decided to alter my routine and I've set up a plan to gradually increase reps week over week, and not do the same exercises (same muscle groups) on consecutive days.   IE: I'll do some upper body work (push-ups, dips) on the same days that I run, and do sit-ups and squats on the alternate days.

I'm 31, keeping a good watch on my diet (nothing new), adding a few calories compared to normal and making sure my protein intake is upped a little.

I've also read that reps to 80% of your max is a good way to progressively build, so I've started at that level.  After a week I am seeing some improvement.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (2 Mar 2009)

80% of max is a widely accepted standard allowing for 8-12 reps. This rep range, while seemingly arbitrary, allows for heavy enough weight to cause an inroad into your muscle fibres within the anaerobic threshold, while avoiding going into an aerobic state (more endurance). Again, your body adapts to the imposed demand (you train for what you expect the body to excel at - range from powerlifting to eco challenge).


----------



## Mosher (2 Mar 2009)

For training in mixed martial arts, over training in a big problem. Dont push your self to failure everyday, only 2 times a week, and take one day off a week where you dont workout at all. Your body needs to recover. Just make sure your consuming plenty of proteins. If your body is having a hard time recovering, try drinking a whey protein shake right before bed. Your body repairs most of its muscle damage while your sleeping and whey protein is the easiest form of protein for your body to process. This is very common amongst all athletes to do so.


----------

